
Mobile First Web Second - bjonathan
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/09/mobile-first-web-second.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+AVc+%28A+VC%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
c1sc0
This is one reason why Wired's "The Web is Dead" was not completely off the
mark. I'm seeing more and more devs starting to think like this, giving birth
to tools optimized for delivering mobile-first experiences. Sencha and Less
framework come to mind.

